# Chris Christensen Double Action Spray Bottle - YAY!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I am SO excited! I ordered it a few days ago after debating with myself for the longest time (because I couldn't just order a spray bottle could I? No, I have to get shampoo... conditioner... and that brush looked nice... LOL! In case you're wondering, I held off on the brush, but I did get a trial pack and some more conditioner as well as the spray bottle... sigh!) and I finally got my order today. And, I haven't tested it out yet except with water on my hand but it works WONDERFULLY and I simply can not WAIT to comb Ceylon out with it! I HATED my old spray bottle, it took forEVER, and halfway through combing him my hand would start to hurt from repeating the spray action so much, and I would inevitably end up taking him to the sink to give him a quick spray of water and then to rub conditioner in him directly to finish the job, which he hates because then he gets cold by the time I am done.

Haha, I feel slightly silly for being so happy that I have a CC spray bottle, but just like the comb and brush that I got from CC, I know that this is going to be SO much better than what I had before


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm confused... Are you trying to get him TOTALLY wet to comb him out? You don't need to, and shouldn't. Getting mats wet will just make them tighten down. You just need to use enough of your spray to keep the hair from getting fly-away as you comb him out.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> I'm confused... Are you trying to get him TOTALLY wet to comb him out? You don't need to, and shouldn't. Getting mats wet will just make them tighten down. You just need to use enough of your spray to keep the hair from getting fly-away as you comb him out.


No, not at all. But with my old spray bottle, it was either spend 10 minutes spraying to get his hair even damp enough to brush for 2 minutes at a time, or a quick half-second spray with the shower spray thing in the sink which yes, got him wetter than I wanted, but at least it didn't take 10 minutes!

(Ok, that's a bit of an exaggeration... but not much!  )

Thus, my excitement at having a good spray bottle! f


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh! OK! You know you can just use any spray bottle, right? I have a liitle one from the pharmacy that I use for travel and shows, and a big one that is just a generic house plant sprayer. It holds a lot, and has an adjustable spray, from a fine mist up to a heavy stream. It didn't cost more than a few dollars at Home Depot.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

I just bought one of those. Don't have it yet. Glad to see you like it though.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

apololaceymom said:


> I just bought one of those. Don't have it yet. Glad to see you like it though.


Well I haven't tried it for real yet, I will let you know! I just think that it will almost definitely be better than the really lame spray bottle I had before, or spraying Cey in the sink (and getting him wetter than he needed to be)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, you are awesome! 
I just have the cheap-o spray bottle from the Dollar Tree! LOL
I mix a bit of her conditioner on with water and just spritz her a few times before combing her out.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Oh! OK! You know you can just use any spray bottle, right? I have a liitle one from the pharmacy that I use for travel and shows, and a big one that is just a generic house plant sprayer. It holds a lot, and has an adjustable spray, from a fine mist up to a heavy stream. It didn't cost more than a few dollars at Home Depot.


 Well that was what I thought Karen, but the spray bottle I originally bought just doesn't work. Cey's fur, although pretty silky, is amazingly and surprisingly thick. If I don't spray/mist every layer, I end up ripping his hair no matter what comb I use and no matter how gentle I am - and that hurts him, and frustrates me! Maybe I just got the world's lamest spray bottle to begin with, who knows. I just am glad to have a better spray bottle


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Oh! OK! You know you can just use any spray bottle, right? I have a liitle one from the pharmacy that I use for travel and shows, and a big one that is just a generic house plant sprayer. It holds a lot, and has an adjustable spray, from a fine mist up to a heavy stream. It didn't cost more than a few dollars at Home Depot.


Actually, come to think of it, I am sure that you are right - probably a plant sprayer bottle would have worked fine, or even another cheap spray bottle from the store - probably, I just randomly ended up with a really, really lame spray bottle somehow. I just didn't think about it too much lol. I had the cheapo spray bottle I bought from the store and it sucked, so when I read about the CC spray bottle, I wanted one lol.

The CC spray bottle is pretty cool though, in that it's double-action - it sprays both when you are pulling in on the trigger, and then sprays again when you are letting go - so basically, you get twice the spray for the same amount of effort. So I guess I'm not going to be sorry that I have it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> Actually, come to think of it, I am sure that you are right - probably a plant sprayer bottle would have worked fine, or even another cheap spray bottle from the store - probably, I just randomly ended up with a really, really lame spray bottle somehow. I just didn't think about it too much lol. I had the cheapo spray bottle I bought from the store and it sucked, so when I read about the CC spray bottle, I wanted one lol.
> 
> The CC spray bottle is pretty cool though, in that it's double-action - it sprays both when you are pulling in on the trigger, and then sprays again when you are letting go - so basically, you get twice the spray for the same amount of effort. So I guess I'm not going to be sorry that I have it


NEVER be sorry for great tools!:biggrin1:


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

I got mine yesterday, and it's wonderful.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That sounds great! With my RA it would be nice to have something with double action. I think I will need it with McGee's thick coat!


----------

